# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: مپ گوگل

## css-man

سلام دوستان من یه مپ گوگل دارم که وقتی روش کلیک میشه یه مترکر میزاره روی اون قسمت و محتصاتش رو تو یه باکس نشون میده

حالا میخوام اگر میشه بگید چی بهش اضافه کنم که وقتی یه مختصاتی رو دستی بهش میدیم اون محل رو نشون بده

----------


## mmojbo

سلام دوست عزیز

اگه میخواهید با نقشه کار کنید برای winApp توصیه می کتم از کنترل Gmap استفاده کنید
و اگر تحت وب از Api های googleMap

موفق باشید.

----------

